# Do We Really Need to Rush Into Alternative Fuels?



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

There has to be a market for EVs and other alternative fuels before private industry will put their money in. You can't just do nothing for 20 years and then expect to have a huge switch in 2 years.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Were not rushing in. Its been more like 40 years of skirting the issue of alternative sources. It has been known for a very long time that we need some other sources. Because some thought no money could be made it was not pursued. Sucks. Our land stinks and is badly polluted and so is our air. 

Its about friggin time people woke up.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

onegreenev said:


> Were not rushing in. Its been more like 40 years of skirting the issue of alternative sources. It has been known for a very long time that we need some other sources. Because some thought no money could be made it was not pursued. Sucks.


Exactly. Unfortunately the concepts of sustainability and continuing profits don't exactly go hand in hand. It's not that there's no money in it, just that there can't be endless money in it, which is enough to turn off most American investors.


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

onegreenev said:


> Were not rushing in. Its been more like 40 years of skirting the issue of alternative sources. It has been known for a very long time that we need some other sources. Because some thought no money could be made it was not pursued. Sucks. Our land stinks and is badly polluted and so is our air.
> 
> Its about friggin time people woke up.


Right on. Some of us remember in 1973 when you could only buy gas every other day. I used to carry a gallon jug of gas in the trunk in case I ran out of gas on the wrong day.


----------

